# best fat loss methods?



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

So I'm cutting and iv lost a tiny bit of fat while its probs water that iv lost and my abs a showing slightly now and seeing a small amount of more vascualrity but I'm still not happy i just want all this stupid [email protected]@king stubborn fat on my lower stomach where it mostly is and the small amount around my arms and chest to go .

Anybody have any good techniques and methods i can use as its seeming so hard to get off in these areas and i mean my diet is very good been cutting down slowly so i retain muscle and I'm only eating brown rice and wholemeal stuff etc but on weekends I keep going out for meals which is probably not helping but i was thinking just reducing my kcals by a lot more but that will lose muscle if i do it to much but I'm sick of this stubborn fat i was also thinking of trying CLA tablets as they are meant to help lose fat and retain lean muscle

HELP


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I like cardio and lifting heavy.

Also means I can eat more.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Cut down on carbs eat more proteins.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lift weights faster!


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Cut down on carbs eat more proteins.


 Hardly having any as it is , while saying that i could reduce them a lot more will do that


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

You're not tracking your foods are you?

doesn't matter if you're eating only whole meal, veg and chicken.

if you're eating too many calories (not in a calorie deficit) you're not going to lose fat.

work out your TDEE, calculate your calories needed to be in a 500-750 cal deficit, download my fitness pal and start counting how many calories you eat everyday.

Until you do that, it's all guessing.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Suffering a lot and doing morning cardio.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Hardly having any as it is , while saying that i could reduce them a lot more will do that


 Don't forget to up your protein intake to offset.

(eggs, meat, fish, nuts etc.) eat enough protein in your diet. Having adequate protein coming in from your food fuels fat burning while preserving calorie-burning lean muscle


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You're not tracking your foods are you?
> 
> doesn't matter if you're eating only whole meal, veg and chicken.
> 
> ...


 :yawn:


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Drogon said:


> You're not tracking your foods are you?
> 
> doesn't matter if you're eating only whole meal, veg and chicken.
> 
> ...


 I will but i don't need MyFP as i know what i eat so i can just count it off the back of what i eat e.g 60g of brown rice i eat is 212kcals or something so i don't need to use it and i will lower kcal more


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> I will but i don't need MyFP as i know what i eat so i can just count it off the back of what i eat e.g 60g of brown rice i eat is 212kcals or something so i don't need to use it and i will lower kcal more


 Do what you wish, but how can you know you're eating the right amount for optimal fat loss if you don't know exactly what you're eating.



Natty Steve'o said:


> :yawn:


 You look like chit, like really, terrible. Doubt you've ever been lean in your life, stay out of this.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

AIDS.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> AIDS.


 This.

When life gives you AIDS, make lemonAIDS OP. Get yourself shredded.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

IF thread


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> This.
> 
> When life gives you AIDS, make lemonAIDS OP. Get yourself shredded.


 And you keep most of your muscle aswell.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> And you keep most of your muscle aswell.


 LOL


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yohimbine is supposed to be good for stubborn fat, not tried it myself but could have a look at that.

And low cals, low carb


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> So I'm cutting and iv lost a tiny bit of fat while its probs water that iv lost and my abs a showing slightly now and seeing a small amount of more vascualrity but I'm still not happy i just want all this stupid [email protected]@king stubborn fat on my lower stomach where it mostly is and the small amount around my arms and chest to go .
> 
> Anybody have any good techniques and methods i can use as its seeming so hard to get off in these areas and i mean my diet is very good been cutting down slowly so i retain muscle and I'm only eating brown rice and wholemeal stuff etc but on weekends I keep going out for meals which is probably not helping but i was thinking just reducing my kcals by a lot more but that will lose muscle if i do it to much but I'm sick of this stubborn fat i was also thinking of trying CLA tablets as they are meant to help lose fat and retain lean muscle
> 
> HELP


 Can you post in the relevant section next time please, you keep posting in general conversation.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You cannot spot reduce fat.

CLA does nothing for fat loss, absolutely zero, nada.

You don't need to eat brown rice or wholemeal to get lean.

You don't sound like you have complete control over your calorie intake. Until you do, you are pi$$ing in the wind.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

As Dark sim and Drogon said.

Ignore Fatty Steve'o


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Proper hard work can offset A bad diet, that term ho Weber not sure if applicable let to this board where all most everything is fine.. And I'm on my phone


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You look like chit, like really, terrible. Doubt you've ever been lean in your life, stay out of this.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Weight train in mornings on empty burns that fat like no ones business. Tren helps too


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> So I'm cutting and iv lost a tiny bit of fat while its probs water that iv lost and my abs a showing slightly now and seeing a small amount of more vascualrity but I'm still not happy i just want all this stupid [email protected]@king stubborn fat on my lower stomach where it mostly is and the small amount around my arms and chest to go .
> 
> Anybody have any good techniques and methods i can use as its seeming so hard to get off in these areas and i mean my diet is very good been cutting down slowly so i retain muscle and I'm only eating brown rice and wholemeal stuff etc but on weekends I keep going out for meals which is probably not helping but i was thinking just reducing my kcals by a lot more but that will lose muscle if i do it to much but I'm sick of this stubborn fat i was also thinking of trying CLA tablets as they are meant to help lose fat and retain lean muscle
> 
> HELP


 I'd 100% say it's the weekends when you relax your diet that's the problem. I was the same. When I did just 2 weeks of solid diet (no cheats at all) I saw a massive difference. A slack diet at weekends just means you're spending most of the following week getting back to your pre weekend weight.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Try carb cycling but have low carb days on non training days. Something that worked for me is to have carbs with first three meals if you can train around that time and the rest is protein fats and vegetables like broccoli Cauliflower


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

sen said:


> I'd 100% say it's the weekends when you relax your diet that's the problem. I was the same. When I did just 2 weeks of solid diet (no cheats at all) I saw a massive difference. A slack diet at weekends just means you're spending most of the following week getting back to your pre weekend weight.


 Interesting. I used to do cheat weekends every week, too, and while I got my body-fat levels down to a pretty good level, I found I could never take it to that "next step". How often would you say you could have a cheat weekend, while still seeing optimum fat-loss results?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

a cheat weekend ... who does this. a cheat meal or a refeed is more ideal unless u wanna reverse all that work u done in the week


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dark Prowler said:


> Interesting. I used to do cheat weekends every week, too, and while I got my body-fat levels down to a pretty good level, I found I could never take it to that "next step". How often would you say you could have a cheat weekend, while still seeing optimum fat-loss results?


 Never is the answer really!

I'm guilty of doing what I like over the weekends up until now and I always stick at the same point.. they have to be the reason.

a weekend off can be enough to ruin a week of good work when you think about it so maybe have a meal or a few hours and then get back on it.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> So I'm cutting and iv lost a tiny bit of fat while its probs water that iv lost and my abs a showing slightly now and seeing a small amount of more vascualrity but I'm still not happy i just want all this stupid [email protected]@king stubborn fat on my lower stomach where it mostly is and the small amount around my arms and chest to go .
> 
> Anybody have any good techniques and methods i can use as its seeming so hard to get off in these areas and i mean my diet is very good been cutting down slowly so i retain muscle and I'm only eating brown rice and wholemeal stuff etc but on weekends I keep going out for meals which is probably not helping but i was thinking just reducing my kcals by a lot more but that will lose muscle if i do it to much but I'm sick of this stubborn fat i was also thinking of trying CLA tablets as they are meant to help lose fat and retain lean muscle
> 
> HELP [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 Eat less.

Train harder.

Take more drugs.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> Interesting. I used to do cheat weekends every week, too, and while I got my body-fat levels down to a pretty good level, I found I could never take it to that "next step". How often would you say you could have a cheat weekend, while still seeing optimum fat-loss results?


 Weekends? I'd say do a day at the most. Maybe even just a meal on a Sunday. And I'd say only do that every 3 weeks maybe. Have one when you need one, not when you just want one. The more dedicated you are to your diet, they better the results, surely?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If you have 2 out of 7 days eating whatever, that's almost 1/3 of the time slack with your diet.

If your diet is too boring to stick to, change your food choices.

Pretty sure cheats are meant for when your fat loss has hit a sticking point. that doesn't happen every Friday.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Imo You don't have to count everything to loose weight, if you have a set amount of carbs everyday, let's just say a bag of rice, then you will struggle to eat too many cals when eating meat and vegies..


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

It's too easy to over/underestimate your cals if you're not tracking, I've learnt this recently. Everyone is different though, it's like some people going into the gym, doing whatever they feel like without logging anything week in, week out. I couldn't do that, I'm too anal-retentive! I need to knooooow!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> *You look like chit, like really, terrible. Doubt you've ever been lean in your life, stay out of this.*


 This must be a wind up..... LOL.... You have the body of a small boy, you need to gain some mass before even thinking about running your mouth off sonny. All of this with gear too....FFS :lol: You look about 12.

"And this is With a Pump" :lol: PMSL

I think you need to download a better App....


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This must be a wind up..... LOL.... You have the body of a small boy, you need to gain some mass before even thinking about running your mouth off sonny. All of this with gear too....FFS :lol: You look about 12.
> 
> "And this is With a Pump" :lol: PMSL
> 
> I think you need to download a better App....


 Okay fella, you convince yourself you look terrible because you're natty.

Cut down to 8% BF :lol: you'd have to lose like 45lbs.

Silly natty confusing fat with muscle


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments lads  .... and oooooh @Natty Steve'o v @Drogon is on ding ding


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Worry about refeeds/cheats when your already lean until then diet hard and don't cheat other wise it's counter productive. Set calorie Intake, Set protein intake and stick to it eating foods you enjoy but tracking every morsel


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Thanks for all the comments lads  .... and oooooh @Natty Steve'o v @Drogon is on ding ding


 He loves me and vice versa, lots o banter on this forum.

Why I like it.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> So I'm cutting and iv lost a tiny bit of fat while its probs water that iv lost and my abs a showing slightly now and seeing a small amount of more vascualrity but I'm still not happy i just want all this stupid [email protected]@king stubborn fat on my lower stomach where it mostly is and the small amount around my arms and chest to go .
> 
> Anybody have any good techniques and methods i can use as its seeming so hard to get off in these areas and i mean my diet is very good been cutting down slowly so i retain muscle and I'm only eating brown rice and wholemeal stuff etc but on weekends I keep going out for meals which is probably not helping but i was thinking just reducing my kcals by a lot more but that will lose muscle if i do it to much but I'm sick of this stubborn fat i was also thinking of trying CLA tablets as they are meant to help lose fat and retain lean muscle
> 
> HELP


 How long have you been cutting for? Like others said eating below your maintenance and tracking calories will get you there. Cutting carbs or eating low carb will generally also work as you can pretty much gaurentee you'll be in a deficit that way.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Okay fella, you convince yourself you look terrible because you're natty.
> 
> Cut down to 8% BF :lol: you'd have to lose like 45lbs.
> 
> Silly natty confusing fat with muscle


 At least I have some muscle ......

Your confusing being a average young kid for being in shape. Lol


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> At least I have some muscle ......
> 
> Your confusing being a average young kid for being in shape. Lol


 99% of the population will say i have a better physique than you.

The 1% of those that wouldn't are also those with horrible 30% BF physiques that think they actually have muscle.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> 99% of the population will say i have a better physique than you.
> 
> The 1% of those that wouldn't are also those with horrible 30% BF physiques that think they actually have muscle.


 Lol

Stood next to me you would look like the small child you are.

Keep jabbing dweeb boy.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lol
> 
> Stood next to me you would look like the small child you are.
> 
> Keep jabbing dweeb boy.


 Yeah because you're an overweight old

man :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yeah because you're a real man. I aspire to be just like you one day. :thumbup1:


 Thanks for the honesty



> I really struggle to lift some days as my training days can clash with my basket weaving classes. Basket weaving is my first love.


 I like training but each to their own.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Thanks for the honesty
> 
> I like boys but each to their own.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Natty Steve'o said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the honesty
> ...


 As you only know too well sonnyjim..... Until next time x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> As you only know too well sonnyjim..... Until next time x


 Wait til I've had the stitches out mate,bit sore atm


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wait til I've had the stitches out mate,bit sore atm


 LoL.... I didn't think it was that funny.... :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> LoL.... I didn't think it was that funny.... :lol:


 Nor did my rectum


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nor did my rectum


 I told you that broom shank would give you splinters. Giz a shout when you're fully healed. I got some sand paper and lube ready.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I told you that broom shank would give you splinters. Giz a shout when you're fully healed. I got some sand paper and lube ready.


 Next time there's a 2 4 1 on Utterly Butterly I'll let you know :thumb:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Next time there's a 2 4 1 on *Utterly Butterly* I'll let you know :thumb:


 Spreads easily


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Spreads easily


 Like me


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Like me


 I didn't think it was that easy, hence the stitches :huh:


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/117849-how-to-set-up-a-generic-fat-loss-diet/?do=embed


----------

